# "Rosie Rosie NO"



## gsgary (Apr 20, 2014)




----------



## IronMaskDuval (Apr 20, 2014)

Oh dear


----------



## limr (Apr 20, 2014)

Oh dear, indeed!


----------



## gsgary (Apr 20, 2014)

My partner was talking to her horse and couldn't see what Rosie was doing, i couldn't resist


----------



## EOV (Apr 20, 2014)

NSFW!!!


----------



## runnah (Apr 20, 2014)

She must be a size queen.


----------



## mishele (Apr 20, 2014)

LOL You go girl!!


----------



## Derrel (Apr 20, 2014)

OMG--too funny!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ron Evers (Apr 20, 2014)

That one leg is stunted.


----------



## Overread (Apr 20, 2014)

Heh dogs will do what dogs will do! 

Though I'm curious



gsgary said:


> My partner was talking to her horse



just what was she saying to the horse to get that kind of reaction!?


----------



## MartinCrabtree (Apr 20, 2014)

There is a reason they call 'em dogs..........


----------



## gsgary (Apr 20, 2014)

Overread said:


> Heh dogs will do what dogs will do!
> 
> Though I'm curious
> 
> just what was she saying to the horse to get that kind of reaction!?



She whispers in my ear and get the same reaction


----------



## mmaria (Apr 20, 2014)




----------



## runnah (Apr 20, 2014)

gsgary said:


> She whispers on my ear and get the same reaction



Sweet nothings about expired film and manual lenses?


----------



## tirediron (Apr 20, 2014)

runnah said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > She whispers on my ear and get the same reaction
> ...


"Stand developing"


----------



## runnah (Apr 20, 2014)

tirediron said:


> "Stand developing"



NSFW


----------



## gsgary (Apr 20, 2014)

runnah said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > She whispers on my ear and get the same reaction
> ...



And rubs Rodinal on my private parts


----------



## gsgary (Apr 20, 2014)

tirediron said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > gsgary said:
> ...



:thumbup:


----------

